# Warnings everywhere



## hruodr (Jul 31, 2017)

Evince, firefox and a lot of packages, although they work, issue lots warnings. My experience with OpenBSD is not this. Are they really unavoidable in FreeBSD?



```
# evince 2017-05-12L2-1.pdf

** (evince:1040): WARNING **: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(evince:1040): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: <data>:56:20: The 'gtk-key-bindings' property has been renamed to '-gtk-key-bindings'
user0@fbsd# evince 2017-05-12L2-2.pdf

** (evince:1052): WARNING **: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(evince:1052): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: <data>:56:20: The 'gtk-key-bindings' property has been renamed to '-gtk-key-bindings'
user0@fbsd# evince 2017-05-12L2-3.pdf

** (evince:1056): WARNING **: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(evince:1056): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: <data>:56:20: The 'gtk-key-bindings' property has been renamed to '-gtk-key-bindings'
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 31, 2017)

These are program warnings for the developer, not user warnings, and can be ignored.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2017)

Some programs are particularly verbose; GTK-based ones are a good example. If you want to prevent them from spamming the console, you can redirect their output. Use an alias, or better, a wrapper script, to do that in a convenient way.

```
program_name > /tmp/program_name.log 2>&1
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2017)

Looking at the warnings it seems to be looking for Accessibility applications like accessibility/atk. But I'm not sure that's exactly what it's looking for. There also seems to be a warning relating to the Theme that's used. Apparently the theme is using some setting that's been renamed.

In either case, they're all warnings and don't seem to interfere with the application itself.


----------



## hruodr (Aug 6, 2017)

After upgrading to 11.1 the warnings got worse. See below.

Perhaps the solution is to use ports and try with other configuration.

But that the packages are not syncronised with the ports may make more problems than the expected.




```
(/usr/local/lib/firefox/firefox:927): Gtk-WARNING **: Could not load a pixbuf from /org/gtk/libgtk/theme/Adwaita/assets/check-symbolic.svg.
This may indicate that pixbuf loaders or the mime database could not be found.
Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[C0][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=490.505) [GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died.
Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[C0][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=490.505) |[C1][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.279) [GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died.
Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[C0][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=490.505) |[C1][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.279) |[C2][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.892) [GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died.
Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[C0][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=490.505) |[C1][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.279) |[C2][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.892) |[C3][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.948) [GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died.
Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[C0][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=490.505) |[C1][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.279) |[C2][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.892) |[C3][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.948) |[C4][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=496.075) [GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died.
Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[C0][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=490.505) |[C1][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.279) |[C2][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.892) |[C3][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.948) |[C4][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=496.075) |[C5][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=496.125) [GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died.
Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[C0][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=490.505) |[C1][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.279) |[C2][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died. (t=495.892) |[C3][GFX1-]: ClientLayerManager::BeginTransaction with IPC channel down. GPU process may have died.
[...]
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2017)

hruodr said:


> But that the packages are not syncronised with the ports may make more problems than the expected.


Keep in mind that FreeBSD uses the quarterly package branch by default.


----------

